# Does new iPod Touch have a microphone?



## Finkangel

I heard the new iPod Touch has a microphone for audio in? Or were these people talking about the new earphones?

Either way, sounds like a new kind of phone to me... VOIP here I come!


----------



## csonni

All I've heard was that it has both a built in speaker and a volume control. No word of any mic.


----------



## csonni

According to this, there is the option to plug in a mic.

Mac Rumors: Apple Mac Rumors and News You Care About


----------



## Kosh

The new iPod Touch has

 a volume control on the side
 built-in speaker
weighs 4.05 ounces compared to 4.2 for the old
built-in support for Nike+iPod
*audio input via headphones*
The last item is what I belive you are referring to. The iPod doesn't have a input Mic on it, but allows audio input now though the headphones AppleInsider | New headphone, mic options for late 2008 iPods


----------



## Rukus

If you watch the Keynote from the presentation, Steve talks about how you can plug a mic into the touch, but it dosen't have one out of the box.


----------



## broken_g3

There is no built-in microphone, but you can use an external headset if you have one. I don't think it has voice recording. I you need these features, I would recommend a Palm- some of them have it built-in.


----------



## Mr. Fartleberry

The mike is in the $70 headset control block. I understand it won't work on the original touch though. Meaning you'll all have to chip in and buy me a new one.


----------



## lreynolds

The basic headphone also come with buttons and a mic. I'm almost positive they come with the new Touch.

iPod touch - Technical Specifications - Apple Canada


----------



## lreynolds

Found more info about the headphones here. Says they are only compatible with 2nd gen Touch, 4th gen Nano and 120GB classic.


----------

